# Diet Advice for Band Camp?



## HomeOfBacon (Jul 22, 2014)

I took on weightlifting two months ago, and actually started eating right last week. I'm in a high school marching band, and we have 6pm-9pm rehearsals every Wednesday. For 7 days in August, we have "band camp". Basically we practice music, basics, etc... from 11am-9pm, having lunch and dinner breaks in between. What could I prepare or buy for those meal breaks that'll help fulfill my diet needs? I was thinking maybe 12" subs and homemade protein cookies as a snack idk. Keep in mind I can't really eat a huge meal as it's hard to play the sax on a full stomach.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 22, 2014)

Pop tarts....


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 22, 2014)

This one time at band camp........................uhhh I ate like 10 homemade protein cookies....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 22, 2014)

Please, seriously, for the love of God, stick a flute in a pussy at Band Camp. You will become an instant band legend.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 22, 2014)

Chicks who blow are the best


----------



## Yaya (Jul 23, 2014)

Bandcamp, wow...I have a cousin who is gay....


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a cousin that was straight......







And then he went to band camp.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 23, 2014)

I dont know any one that does band camp....sounds made up.

Join a football team and bulk up...who cuts anymore


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 23, 2014)

I had a cousin that was bi.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 23, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Please, seriously, for the love of God, stick a flute in a pussy at Band Camp. You will become an instant band legend.



Damn DYS you beat me to that one!..shit..lol


----------



## snake (Jul 23, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> I dont know any one that does band camp....sounds made up.
> 
> Join a football team and bulk up...who cuts anymore


 I did both; starting end on a 10-1 football team and 2nd seat clarinet. One does not exclude the other.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 23, 2014)

snake said:


> I did both; starting end on a 10-1 football team and 2nd seat clarinet. One does not exclude the other.



No. Your wrong.  You played football. And on the side enjoyed playing a flute like tool.

Did you ever go camping with the band? Because the op is speaking of a camping trip for a week with a bunch of geeks and needs advice on what to munch on...I suggest munchin on some poon tang

EDIT:....wait. op just started weightlifting two months ago.  Forget about cutting. Bulk up. The band geeks will want you when you can bench press the hottie playing the sexaboner.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 23, 2014)

Lol w/o all the extra stuff you coulda just asked what to eat cause you know band camp jokes were gonna be coming. 

Are you looking for whole meal ideas or just snacks? Do you have access to a refrigerator? A microwave?? Meal plan dude and make a bunch of shit to take with you. 

What kinda goals do you have? I cant really suggest anything till I know if you want to gain weight or lose it.


----------



## Azog (Jul 23, 2014)

Just prep whatever meals you have been eating the last week and shove that shit in a cooler.


----------



## bvs (Jul 23, 2014)

Focus on eating as much pussy as you can


----------



## snake (Jul 23, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> No. Your wrong.  You played football. And on the side enjoyed playing a flute like tool.
> 
> Did you ever go camping with the band?



To tell you the truth, there was nothing enjoyable about band. Football was not much better but Friday night, game time, under the lights, the stadium filled...throw me the ball!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2014)

do u play the trumpet ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 23, 2014)

snake said:


> To tell you the truth, there was nothing enjoyable about band. Football was not much better but Friday night, game time, under the lights, the stadium filled...throw me the ball!



I didn't mind playing in a band. I played football, soccer, and basketball as a kid but I also played 4 instruments. Football and soccer were always my favorite things to do but playing instruments definitely helped land me some poon


----------

